# OPPO Digital UDP 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray Disc Player Review Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

2016 was a statement year for 4K UHD Blu-ray. Disc sales outpaced industry expectations and early adopters were showered with a handful of first-gen player options. Initially pricy and questionably incomplete, we ended the year with five official 4K UHD Blu-ray player releases (with only one – OPPO’s UDP-203 – primed to handle the coming onslaught of Dolby Vision content). Of course, reveals at CES 2017 have changed the model landscape, and the field of 4K player models is beginning to look a bit more crowded (not to mention more competent).

As last year progressed, one of the biggest questions became OPPO’s planned release date for its highly anticipated 4K player. Curiosity intensified at CEDIA 2016 as OPPO quietly revealed a prototype unit to various members of the press. Rumors on the show floor were hot and heavy, and catching a glimpse of the unit was akin to seeing Sasquatch darting through the woods. It was secretive and, quite frankly, cool. 

OPPO ultimately stuck to its guns and didn’t rush its player to market. The company, you see, understands the importance of its own sterling reputation as an industry leader; damaging goodwill by taking an incomplete product to market was never an option. They did manage to officially announce the player just before the Holidays. As it sits, OPPO’s UDP-203 ($549 through OPPO.com) is the best 4K UHD Blu-ray player money can currently buy. And true to the company’s desire to manufacture enthusiast-grade gear, the 203 is more than just a video player, it also doubles as a Hi-Res audio device.


Click Here To Read The Full Review​


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have read on another forum from users which have had problems with this unit. I realize that eventually these bugs will be eliminated, but when my PS3 died late last month, I decided not to purchase a UHD player at this time. I will probable purchase a second generation UHD player later this year.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Todd. I was really looking forward to this unit, however reading up on people's experience, people are having so many issues, like lock ups and such, that I am not sure this is the right time to jump on the player.

I am confident that Oppo will fix them, but I just can't justify having a finnicky player. Did you experience any problems when you were using it?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

*Drool, drool!* Sign me up! Well actually, I may hold out for the full-blown-bells-and-whistles version that's in the works (UDP-205).



dschlic1 said:


> I have read on another forum from users which have had problems with this unit. I realize that eventually these bugs will be eliminated, but when my PS3 died late last month, I decided not to purchase a UHD player at this time. I will probable purchase a second generation UHD player later this year.


Yup, early adopters will probably absorb their lumps at the School of Hard Knocks.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> Thanks for the review, Todd. I was really looking forward to this unit, however reading up on people's experience, people are having so many issues, like lock ups and such, that I am not sure this is the right time to jump on the player.
> 
> I am confident that Oppo will fix them, but I just can't justify having a finnicky player. Did you experience any problems when you were using it?


Hi Jon -

No, I did not encounter any issues with the player. It could be that there are some issues with specific gear that other owners are attempting to use? 

I've had this player in possession for a month, it has performed perfectly. Beautiful film images...handled network connection, disc and USB audio playback, etc, all without a hiccup.

OPPO did just release its first firmware update, which will override the Beta firmware that the 203 ships with. Knowing OPPO, they are probably working swiftly to address problems as they are reported. Unfortunately, that release isn't applicable to my review. So, safe to assume that improvements are already in motion for folks that have experienced issues.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Lumen said:


> *Drool, drool!* Sign me up! Well actually, I may hold out for the full-blown-bells-and-whistles version that's in the works (UDP-205).
> 
> 
> Yup, early adopters will probably absorb their lumps at the School of Hard Knocks.


No confirmed date on the 205 yet, but it should be coming soon.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd get one if I had a 4k tv. My Oppo 103D loader failed and Oppo fixed it for $79. They cleaned the unit, replaced the loader and came back with the latest firmware. I sent Oppo my unit with the original box and came back wrapped inside the Oppo bag like if the unit was brand new. Turn around time was also very fast. They offer excellent customer service and that is a plus for me when investing in something that can be expensive. If something goes wrong you know you are in great hands.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

^^^ +1 ^^^
Same excellent price, service, and turn-around. Happened to me, too, with my BDP-95. Loader failed after 3 years. Some would say I could have bought a new player for that price, but I doubt it would perform as flawlessly, or upscale as well.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd like to upgrade from my Samsung but I've read many owners are not happy with the Oppo. Many of which are longtime Oppo fans but general consensus seems to think the 203 was rushed. Luckily this is software related and not hardware so I'm sure it will be fixed through firmware updates. I'll be waiting a bit before investing.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Todd Anderson said:


> Hi Jon -
> 
> No, I did not encounter any issues with the player. It could be that there are some issues with specific gear that other owners are attempting to use?
> 
> ...


Thanks for chiming back in, Todd! There certainly could be an issue with the combination of gear people are using. Either way, it seems just a little more uncharacteristic for an Oppo product to have as many people I've been seeing to being reporting problems and even as many people have been commenting that they had returned their units.

I've had an Oppo product (or multiple) in one way or another since they first started coming out with DVD players here in the US, over a decade ago. I had about 3 different of their DVD players. Then came the BDP-83. My original BDP-83 blu-ray player had some issues, tray loading mechanical problems and a couple other minor problems, but it was still a good experience overall, mainly because they actively try to work to fix the problems. My current 103 is serving our family's purpose fantastically with very little problems. My Oppo PM-1 Headphones are used and enjoyed nearly every day since I got them.

With my previous experience with their products, I feel confident that they will fix the problems, however this time around I'm kind of torn. While I don't entirely feel the urgency to be an "early adopter" to work through the kinks they might have, I also hear that there are a good amount of people who don't have problems, similar to your experience, so... decisions decisions!

I've got a handful of UHD movies that are just sitting and waiting to be watched, too. So that doesn't help...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> Thanks for chiming back in, Todd! There certainly could be an issue with the combination of gear people are using. Either way, it seems just a little more uncharacteristic for an Oppo product to have as many people I've been seeing to being reporting problems and even as many people have been commenting that they had returned their units.
> 
> I've had an Oppo product (or multiple) in one way or another since they first started coming out with DVD players here in the US, over a decade ago. I had about 3 different of their DVD players. Then came the BDP-83. My original BDP-83 blu-ray player had some issues, tray loading mechanical problems and a couple other minor problems, but it was still a good experience overall, mainly because they actively try to work to fix the problems. My current 103 is serving our family's purpose fantastically with very little problems. My Oppo PM-1 Headphones are used and enjoyed nearly every day since I got them.
> 
> ...



It's understandable that reading so-so firsthand reports gives you pause. That's the one of the great benefits and problems with the internet... nice to get user accounts, but it's very hard to know true circumstances. 

This 4K business (mixed with HDR) is a difficult trick to pull off. Having seen pros somewhat struggle with getting some 4K equipment to play nicely with other 4K equipment (at industry events), it makes me wonder if some of the issues discussed on the net have resulted from incompatible gear, associated gear that has old firmware...or poorly supported firmware...,or (more likely) needs to tweak some internal settings to make things work perfectly. Certainly not accusing anyone of being deceitful or dishonest...

On my end, the 203 seemed to like my LG B6... and the older 1080p gear. I just quickly scanned through the other reviews that have been published for the 203, and no major glaring issues seemed to come about in those professional settings. Yes, there may have been a few hiccups, but it looks like everything was worked-out.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, I guess this is the machine for me when I go 4k. Looking forward to it. Should happen this year. I've been saying that for a couple years now, but it should be this year . . .


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm loving mine.


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice review Todd.
Hi Ron.
_____

Did you watch some 3D Blu-ray movies?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

NorthSky said:


> Nice review Todd.
> Hi Ron.
> _____
> 
> Did you watch some 3D Blu-ray movies?


Thanks! ;-)


----------



## mikeyd (Feb 20, 2016)

for nervous purchasers,

I havent had any issues with mine.
Im using a denon x4300h and a vizio p65(the older one)
I have it plugged into denon and out the the vizio's [email protected] port if that matters to anyone


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi Mike,

Did you watch any 3D Blu-ray movies?


----------



## mikeyd (Feb 20, 2016)

I have not. P series tv dropped 3d support so I can't test it either


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

Bummer. Next thing we'll read is 4K Blu-ray player's manufacturers dropping the 3D feature from their UHD BR players. Then 4K front projectors doing the same. Then 3D will be truly dead going forward in our homes.

It's ok though, 8K will come, and it should add some more field-of-death in this full picture. I mean ... field-of-depth. 
Like a more 3-dimensional picture, but without the 3D glasses. 

That would also make the 2D people more ... happy. A life without glasses is like being there Live.

I used to work up the mountains; in some days the sky was blue transparent without a single cloud, only the sun making the snow caps so bright that if you were not wearing sunglasses it would burn your eyes down to behind their retinas. 

Speaking of brightness and 3D: http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/tvs-...d-65zd9-review-the-brightest-and-best-hdr-yet

Read on, it's a short review anyway, very.


----------



## DJ Shippy (Feb 8, 2017)

I recently purchased this player. I used Jason Bourne blu ray and 4k blu ray as my litmus test. Sadly, the 4k looks worse. I have take pictures of it too. Crutchfield can not figure it out. They said best guess is that it's because TV is not HDR but I shouldn't see pixelation regardless. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What kind of TV are you using, DJ?

We'll get this figured out...


----------



## DJ Shippy (Feb 8, 2017)

Philips/Funai. Ironically, 4K streaming from youtube looks great and doesn't have the issue like the 4K discs do. I know it isn't the best TV out there but the only problems are with 4K discs only


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Can you post the exact name/model number?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Not surprised 4K on YouTube looks good... (no HDR)... I think that's probably your problem.


----------



## DJ Shippy (Feb 8, 2017)

55pfl5601


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

DJ Shippy said:


> 55pfl5601


In my brief look at the TV, doesn't look like it supports HDR. So, yes, that's going to create a problem if you're attempting to send the television a signal with HDR in it. The picture will still come through, but it will likely look very dark (lots of crush in shadows) and colors not vibrant. 

Try going into the OPPO settings and turning off HDR output...I'm going off memory here, but I believe there are also customizable color space settings... with your TV, I'm going to assume you'll want it set to REC 709.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Can oppo play mkv and other 4k/ 1080p files with atmos and dts x?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

zibawal said:


> Can oppo play mkv and other 4k/ 1080p files with atmos and dts x?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it will. I know I have played mkvies files with it, but in the room I have it I only have a 5.1 setup. One thing I will tell you is that if the mkvies file was ripped with Cinenova...it will mute the audio after a few minutes though.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaketillerson (May 11, 2017)

Hi! I am looking to get a great 4k Ultra HD player and wondered how the OPPO compares to Kaleidescape Stato (https://www.kaleidescape.com/products/encore/). I believe it's the equivalent, but wondered if you had experience with it to compare them? I'm debating between the two and it's so hard to decide!


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

jaketillerson said:


> Hi! I am looking to get a great 4k Ultra HD player and wondered how the OPPO compares to Kaleidescape Stato (https://www.kaleidescape.com/products/encore/). I believe it's the equivalent, but wondered if you had experience with it to compare them? I'm debating between the two and it's so hard to decide!




Is it same price as oppo 203 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

zibawal said:


> Is it same price as oppo 203 ?




Add another, approximately, $4000 on top of the price one would pay for the 203 and you would have it


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

JimShaw said:


> Add another, approximately, $4000 on top of the price one would pay for the 203 and you would have it




Hmm! That is what i was thinking what kind of comparative choice is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

zibawal said:


> Hmm! That is what i was thinking what kind of comparative choice is this?


I think it will also store around 300 Bly-rays. No longer need the physical disc. But to a number of movie buffs, like me, 300 is a mere pittance of the number that is owned. I would rather spend a few $100's and add more DVD cabinets and have the disc.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

NorthSky said:


> Nice review Todd.
> Hi Ron.
> _____
> 
> Did you watch some 3D Blu-ray movies?


Our fp is not 3d, but I have watched 1080p, and 4k Movies with it.


Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

The last Beta firmware update (May 25) has enabled Dolby Vision. 
It is not officially confirmed but from screenshots provided by some owners Dolby Vision is indeed activated now in the Oppo 203/205. 
Dolby is most likely telling Oppo to not confirm yet.

This is ↓ from the 203's USB port with a Dolby Vision demo, and LG OLED TV.









We live in interesting times, the world is becoming more interesting, more expanded, more independent, more revealing, more reaffirming, more matter fact. 
3D will be back ...


----------



## jaketillerson (May 11, 2017)

zibawal said:


> Is it same price as oppo 203 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Turns out there is a huge price difference. Now I'm wondering if I should splurge on the Kaleidescape or buy the OPPO 203 until I can afford a more expensive unit. I feel like the quality has to be nicer on the Kaleidescape, but would love to hear some feedback.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

jaketillerson said:


> Turns out there is a huge price difference. Now I'm wondering if I should splurge on the Kaleidescape or buy the OPPO 203 until I can afford a more expensive unit. I feel like the quality has to be nicer on the Kaleidescape, but would love to hear some feedback.



Let's see: Kaleidescape around $4500, Oppo 203 around $549.

I know what I would get.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

jaketillerson said:


> Turns out there is a huge price difference. Now I'm wondering if I should splurge on the Kaleidescape or buy the OPPO 203 until I can afford a more expensive unit. I feel like the quality has to be nicer on the Kaleidescape, but would love to hear some feedback.




Let's see: Kaleidescape around $4500, Oppo 203 around $549.

I know what I would get.


----------

